# Amplificador clase D



## ibdali (Ene 3, 2010)

hola, estoy armando un amplificador clase D y tengo problemas con la parte de pasar el audio analógico a digital, el tema es que lo he hecho con amplificadores operacionales y compuertas smith trigger. me ha funcionado pero no de una manera muy óptima.:enfadado:
Les agradecería si me pudieran recomendar integrados destinados a tal fin, necesito que sean comunes porque he encontrado algunos pero no los consigo donde vivo....
Desde ya, muy agradecido


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

¿ Miraste los post sobre el tema como lo han resuelto ?


----------



## ibdali (Ene 3, 2010)

vi algo, pero era para pasar en limpio, si tenes una idea firme te lo agradecería.


----------

